
Apple iPad Pro - axg
http://www.apple.com/ipad-pro/
======
jugad
Couldn't resist a (weak) shot at google ...

"The only thing we didn't reinvent was the alphabet."

Also, the ipod is missing from the apple store website. You can still search
for it, but its lost its place on the top menu.

~~~
rdsnsca
It lost that a few months ago (iPod).

